# Any solo female motorcaravanners with Morocco experience??



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Been thinking about Morocco for a couple of years now. I'm a confident and experienced MCer, but would appreciate any insight (from anyone, not just female MCers) on a couple of months touring Morocco in a Trigano Tribute - just me and my dogs! A bit worried about how to enjoy the local culture and at the same time, not offend with my 'manlessness'. I've also heard that Moroccans don't think it terribly decent to keep dogs as treasured pets, never mind in the 'house'. 
Don't fancy any organized group thing though would be happy for informal meetings with other MCers.

Much thanks and can't wait to hear what you have to say,
J


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

We've just booked with Desert Detours partly because it comes across as semi organised with room for freedom but help in a "strange land"*.

Your reservations about your not fitting in would be much less problematic if "hidden" in a loose group.


* like we Brits have any right to use such a phrase.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Not sure whether you can take dogs to Morocco !

Well you probably can but can't bring them back :roll: 

I would check with Defra first, guess you wouldnt go any where without them.

Roy


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> Not sure whether you can take dogs to Morocco !
> 
> Well you probably can but can't bring them back :roll:
> 
> ...


I know a lot of French people take their dogs to Morocco, no probs with a pet passport. Lord knows that the pedantry of the UK concerning pet dogs could cause problems - and you're absolutely correct; the dogs go where I go. One of the best reasons for owning a motorcaravan!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

bhewart said:


> We've just booked with Desert Detours partly because it comes across as semi organised with room for freedom but help in a "strange land"*.
> 
> Your reservations about your not fitting in would be much less problematic if "hidden" in a loose group.
> 
> * like we Brits have any right to use such a phrase.


Hi! Was just on Desert Detours site. I think you're right about hiding in a crowd, but I just don't want to join in a 'convoy' type of thing. I have the benefit of speaking French and if I were a bloke, wouldn't hesitate in the slightest to go on my own. Hey, ho! Such a shame to be 'less free' because of gender. Sex change not an option!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-35227-days0-orderasc-0.html

Re above, I would still check with Defra.

Roy


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

JacSprat said:


> if I were a bloke, wouldn't hesitate in the slightest to go on my own. Hey, ho! Such a shame to be 'less free' because of gender. Sex change not an option!


Well I'm a bloke and with the cultural and legal differences of a different continent I'm happy to let DD help out.

You on the other hand, a stick on mustache and a salami and problem solved. Just practice the voice a bit.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

bhewart said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> > if I were a bloke, wouldn't hesitate in the slightest to go on my own. Hey, ho! Such a shame to be 'less free' because of gender. Sex change not an option!
> ...


Not implying you are wrong in your choice to go with a 'tour'. Regardless, I am choosing NOT to. An enormous number of people from all over the world feel very comfortable and unthreatened travelling in Morocco. The fact remains that it is inherently different for women in that particular culture, to travel alone. I'm really hoping to hear from people who may have had good, or bad, experiences. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Moroccan travelling*

J,
I LOOOOVE morocco....could bore you for hours on why !!! I am currently in Cheltenham (Whilst the other half is in Morocco !!!....yep....life is unfair !!).....I am having to use the library in order to get on line, so I only check emails and pms a couple of times a week, but feel free to contact me.......dont think you would have any problems !!! jenny x
PM on way with my phone numbers !!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*join up*

J, just realised that I cant PM you......you need to join in order to take full advantage of this site....money well spent !!!
IF you DO join...please contact me.....jenny x


----------



## 107381 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Morocco*

We have just come back from Morocco. We had reservations about travelling alone so booked with Desertdetours for safety. We had the most marvellous time. 15 vans set off and at the end of the 18 days tour 12 stayed on, in our case for another 33 days. Next year we are going alone. There is nothing to fear. Women travelling alone were not uncommon, most with dogs. There is a way around the dog issue which I would be glad to help you with. The country has a very relaxed attitude to westerners and as long as you don't walk around public places half naked there is no problem. On the beaches, swimming costumes and bikinis are the norm. Our advide is to Go For It and have a truly wonderful time.

Chris and Geoff


----------

